# My new cooler setup.



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I snarfed up a couple Fridgidaire Wine Coolers at Lowe's last week, they were $199 a piece. I grabbed some pressed cedar and made shelves.
I ordered a few adjustable thermometers from Viper yesterday because my cheap $7.00 thermometers were worth exactly what I paid for them (one is off 4% and two are off 9%).
Right now I'm using polyacrylamide gel in pantyhose to supply humidity and there's an oust fan in each unit.
Eventually I'm going to pimp them out with muffin fans and lights.
Here's a wide shot of Mission Central...

Here's a the new babies...

Welcome to My Nightmare...


I use the wine coolers to store all the spares. I call them "spares" because when I say "extras" it sounds like I might not actually need them, and I don't want to give anyone that sort of impression. It cuts down on questions. 
I try to keep at least one of everything up in the Humidor.
Here's some pics of what's up there...





I'm just starting to appreciate some better cigars thanks to Mithshrike and this forum. Currently there's about a dozen smokes I'd like to try and about 100 (that's a wild-ass guess) I want to try that I already have and haven't smoked.
I still have a good bit of room, so I'm trying to grab a few things at cbid.
Padron Londes, Padron Londes Maduro, Padilla 8&11's, some more Padilla 68's, Padron 1964, and some Padilla Hybrid Robustos.
K, I gotta get back to work.
Hope you like the pics!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Very stylish and well set up, man!!!!!! :tu:tu

You are well on the way to your own walk-in cooler/humi.


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice setup! :tu


I think I have the same computer chair


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

replicant_argent said:


> Very stylish and well set up, man!!!!!! :tu:tu
> 
> You are well on the way to your own walk-in cooler/humi.


That made me :r. You are a very sick man. 

My gf's brother suggested we switch the door on one unit so they open up like they do. He didn't get any argument and I was very happy we did it. I like how they swing out from the middle.
I open them up and plop my fat ass on the floor whenever I want to play cigars. It's way better than GI Joe.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

shilala said:


> whenever I want to play cigars. It's way better than GI Joe.


Awesome. :tu

That is a sweet setup.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice cave you got there.

Great looking set up ! :tu


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

All I can say is :dr

When I saw the thread title I expected to see a Kmart cooler with a coupla boxes in it. Like at my house.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

real nice and a whole lots of cigar.. ive been looking for winefridge atleast a decent one like yours i think i will take a trip to lowes today.. :tu...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

*Holy Freakin Cigar Setups BATMAN*


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

If only I could get my wife to agree to something like that, I'd be set, sleeping with the dogs, but I'd be set.


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

WOW!!!:dr


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

very nice!!! Looks like a great office!


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

If you need therapy, I'm available!:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

"Right now I'm using polyacrylamide gel in pantyhose"

Pantyhose > tube sock? discuss.....

yes...this is a good combination when looking at cigar pr0n.. 

:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tchariya said:


> "Right now I'm using polyacrylamide gel in pantyhose"
> 
> Pantyhose > tube sock? discuss.....
> 
> ...


It's actually the stuff that's in drymistats except without any glycol.
I stuff it in those pantyhose socks, they like 10 pair for 3 bucks.
They don't look all that sexy when they're stuffed with gel, sorta remind me of the calves on the 800 lb. circus lady.
Really detracts from the luciousness of the cigars.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

great setup, man...
:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice setup with the coolers.. I like the 3 screen setup on the desk as well. !


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Very inspirational, I would love to apply such a temperature control solution to cooling come this summer.

So I have been doing a little reading...

*Biosafety of Polyacrylamide*
Acrylamide is a potent neurotoxin and should be handled with care! Wear disposable gloves when handling solutions of acrylamide, and a mask when weighing out powder. Polyacrylamide is considered to be non-toxic, but polyacrylamide gels should also be handled with gloves due to the possible presence of free acrylamide.

What can you tell me that would be reassuring concerning your use of this Gel?

PS I like you command center with the monitor setup.:tu


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome setup!!!!! :tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Very inspirational, I would love to apply such a temperature control solution to cooling come this summer.
> 
> So I have been doing a little reading...
> 
> ...


Ooooh....infusion project?!?!?!?!?


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Helluva setup! I bet you can do some damage on c-bid with 3 monitors!

Rick
:cb


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

That looks like a cool set-up . I have one concern about it though , you said that "I grabbed some pressed cedar and made shelves". I believe the pressed cedar is made from red cedar and that would not be a good thing , too pungent of an odor , it will start to impart a stronger and maybe undesirable taste to your cigars . What you would be better off with is either some metal wire shelves or spanish cedar shelves . I'd hate to see you lose or ruin your fine collection of cigars . I'm sure others will chime in sooner or later about this also .


----------



## Dwharmsway (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a dual monitor set-up and I thought I was special. You put two of my hobbies together quite nicely. Computers and Cigars. In fact I'd say you have aced both of those hobbies, if you can get grades for hobbies that is.

Sweet set-up.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Great setup!


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

NICE setup ... awesome coolers been thinking about getting one soon. what do u mainly use the monitors for. Im a pc tech and usually use two one for online and one for the desktop. just wondering.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Very inspirational, I would love to apply such a temperature control solution to cooling come this summer.
> 
> So I have been doing a little reading...
> 
> ...


Here's the MSDS sheet on cross-linked Polyacrylamide.
http://www.hydrosource.com/web_clp/990310/Msds0399.htm

Be aware that anything on that sheet references unhydrated polyacrylamide. Once hydrated you can eat all you want, rub it in your eyes, feed it to your pets, whatever.
It's used in baby diapers. That should say it all.

I should mention the comment about "free acrylamide as a result of the manufacture process".
Back in the day there was polyacrylamide that was of dubious quality. When I started using this stuff about 12 or 15 years ago (I created a no-till gardening method using this stuff, among other things) free acrylamides were a problem with low grade crappy polymers.
I got hooked up with a guy who did a ton of published tests on quality that literally cleaned up the manufacturing process. I've used the same peak quality product since day one.
That's probably why I'm not dead.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

cmk325i said:


> NICE setup ... awesome coolers been thinking about getting one soon. what do u mainly use the monitors for. Im a pc tech and usually use two one for online and one for the desktop. just wondering.


I use three monitors when I'm working. I own an online auction and do a lot of other things. When I'm working I can keep the Administration Module, My email, and the auction all open at once and I can get my work done in half the time.
I use a program called Ultramon that lets me move screens all over the place however I want to, with ease.
When I try to use one monitor, like a laptop, it drives me out of my mind.
Three monitors is kickass when I'm researching or sourcing out products, too. I can find, research, and gather info at a phenomenal rate.
Then I make more money.
Then I can buy more cigars.
So the screens are really all about the cigars.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Bubba -NJ said:


> That looks like a cool set-up . I have one concern about it though , you said that "I grabbed some pressed cedar and made shelves". I believe the pressed cedar is made from red cedar and that would not be a good thing , too pungent of an odor , it will start to impart a stronger and maybe undesirable taste to your cigars . What you would be better off with is either some metal wire shelves or spanish cedar shelves . I'd hate to see you lose or ruin your fine collection of cigars . I'm sure others will chime in sooner or later about this also .


Damn you. 
It is a bit strong. Where can I get some 1/8" Spanish Cedar?


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Absolutely awesome! :tu

Your posts always make me chuckle, you have a killer cigar collection and you seem like a real nice guy. Great to have you on CS!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Harpo said:


> Absolutely awesome! :tu
> 
> Your posts always make me chuckle, you have a killer cigar collection and you seem like a real nice guy. Great to have you on CS!


Thanks Harpo, you're making me blush.
Mithshrike is at fault for me ending up here. I've known him online for a long time now and he's really taken time to get me addicted to cigar aquisition.
He tried to force yerba mate on me but I was too smart for that. (And it sucked out loud. That helped.)


----------



## zmdegeor (Jan 24, 2008)

wow... at this moment you are my idol.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

That is a MAGNIFICENT set up!! Something to be proud of that's for sure!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice set up. I second what bubba-nj said about the cedar.

I'm not sure where to buy it, but probably a speciality wood store will have some.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

That's one helluva setup. I've never been so jealous.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Nice set up. I second what bubba-nj said about the cedar.
> 
> I'm not sure where to buy it, but probably a speciality wood store will have some.


Woodcraft has it.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=680

I got my Spanish Cedar from them for my Vinotemp.

Rick
:cb


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow. It'll cost me $200+ to but shelves that will diminish the mild cedar aroma that I enjoy.
I just found out where my anal retentive threshold is.
Let the flames begin.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to part with you, shilala!!!:tu:ss

As soon as my wife wakes up this morning, I'm showing her your pictures. That's what I want for my Birthday!!!

I love everything about your setup even your three computer screens. Sweeeet!!!!:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> I want to part with you, shilala!!!:tu:ss
> 
> As soon as my wife wakes up this morning, I'm showing her your pictures. That's what I want for my Birthday!!!
> 
> I love everything about your setup even your three computer screens. Sweeeet!!!!:tu


Bring it on, brother!!!
If you guys saw my entertainment center you'd hate me forever.
I have friends who come over just to hang out and play Circuit City.
I still don't have a Wii yet, but it's inevitable, I'm sure. Maybe next winter.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

shilala said:


> Bring it on, brother!!!
> If you guys saw my entertainment center you'd hate me forever.
> I have friends who come over just to hang out and play Circuit City.
> I still don't have a Wii yet, but it's inevitable, I'm sure. Maybe next winter.


You the Man!!!:tu

I just bought a house last March and my wife and I had a baby in September so I'll have to start saving for some of those nice big black shiny things like TVs, Receivers, Surround Sound, VintoTemps, etc... Or you could adopt me and I could move in with you.:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm 41 and my kids are 11 and 16 so it's pretty easy to fit fun things in the budget (as if I have a budget). I never had time for all that stuff when I was in your boat, and quite frankly I don't use most of the stuff I do have.
It's mostly all there to entertain the girlfriend, our friends, my kids and the gf's kids.
I've also noticed that I buy an inordinate amount of food.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

shilala said:


> Wow. It'll cost me $200+ to but shelves that will diminish the mild cedar aroma that I enjoy.
> I just found out where my anal retentive threshold is.
> Let the flames begin.


If you keep the same number of shelves in each cooler, using three of those planks per shelf, it'd be around $140.

One thing to think of now, regardless of what you do, is that you need a bottom shelf. Even thermoelectrics have condensation and it might ruin your boxes on the bottom. That won't be fun.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

shilala said:


> I'm 41 and my kids are 11 and 16 so it's pretty easy to fit fun things in the budget (as if I have a budget). I never had time for all that stuff when I was in your boat, and quite frankly I don't use most of the stuff I do have.
> It's mostly all there to entertain the girlfriend, our friends, my kids and the gf's kids.
> I've also noticed that I buy an inordinate amount of food.


I find that I buy an inordinate amount of cigars! :ss

Great cooler and computer set up - Chair looks comfortable too :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Sauer Grapes said:


> If you keep the same number of shelves in each cooler, using three of those planks per shelf, it'd be around $140.
> 
> One thing to think of now, regardless of what you do, is that you need a bottom shelf. Even thermoelectrics have condensation and it might ruin your boxes on the bottom. That won't be fun.


These units are compressor driven and the evaporators are on the back of the unit. There's a built in drain pan and a ledge at the second shelf. I plugged the drain pans and check them regularly to see if there's any condensate. There's not a drop.
The design is wonderful and I don't get a bit of condensate on the floor, either.
The shelf setup the way it is now is temporary. Soon I'll have 6 to 8 shelves in each unit so that I can get my singles spread out. Maybe even more. (Right now some shelves are piled up in two's inside the unit and some are outside on the porch.)
The estimate of $200 was pretty conservative. 
I will be looking for Spanish Cedar. I'm sure I can find a deal.
I'd like have about 16 - 12x16 shelves, ultimately.
I might be able to find a reasonable price if I have them made from 1/4 ply. I may go a whole different route altogether.
But one thing is for sure. I'm not burning up 200 bucks for shelves.


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

Man, that is a nice setup. I feel so small and significant with my vinotemp and 3 boxes of cigars. You all recommended to go big at the start, and I did. 

Helluva "man-room" you got there. I like it.


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Three monitors? That's an idea. I'm a gamer and have been considering two monitors, but three would be even better!!

Oh yeah, nice cigar setup too!!


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I try and stay away from this site from time to time, cause I don't need any bad ideas floating in my head. See..me and the GF are saving for a house, and then I come on here, and see a beautiful set up like this..:hn

I'm jealous!! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ozone89 said:


> I try and stay away from this site from time to time, cause I don't need any bad ideas floating in my head. See..me and the GF are saving for a house, and then I come on here, and see a beautiful set up like this..:hn
> 
> I'm jealous!! :tu


Glad I could help ya down the slope. :tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

shilala said:


> Glad I could help ya down the slope. :tu


I thought you were a helpless n00b. Dang man, you're set!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

yayson said:


> I thought you were a helpless n00b. Dang man, you're set!


I may have stuff, but I don't know dick about cigars. That's why I'm here. I'm learning.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

shilala said:


> I open them up and plop my fat ass on the floor whenever I want to play cigars. It's way better than GI Joe.


:r Mocha just shot out my nose! Hilarious, perhaps my favorite comment/observation about our special brand of mania so far this year :r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

shilala said:


> I may have stuff, but I don't know dick about cigars. That's why I'm here. I'm learning.


I assume, looking at your lighter collection (right side of desktop?) that you're a bit of an impulsive, maybe compulsive consumer? You poor poor man, it's a long slippery slope, you'll bottom out in 3 months if you hang out here too much!

 enjoy


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice Setup...:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

yayson said:


> I assume, looking at your lighter collection (right side of desktop?) that you're a bit of an impulsive, maybe compulsive consumer? You poor poor man, it's a long slippery slope, you'll bottom out in 3 months if you hang out here too much!
> 
> enjoy


A guy can't buy a lighter around here, so I bought about a half dozen cheapos at ebay just to see what I'd like. Once I tried them I bout a triple flame nebo with a punch and I love it.
I put all the rest of the lighters in there so no one will steal them and I put the Bics in the drawer by the back door so they have something to steal (as a protective measure so that I don't lose my muticolored led dual torch flame 5 dollar ebay blinky lighter or my $3.00 light up blue dolphin green flame torch. They're priceless.)
I even gave away the one little blue dolphin I had.


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

Diesel said:


> Man, that is a nice setup. I feel so small and significant with my vinotemp and 3 boxes of cigars. You all recommended to go big at the start, and I did.
> 
> Helluva "man-room" you got there. I like it.


GO BIG OR GO HOME! Nice setup :tu ...I wish I had the time.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Great looking room I can't wait to see GI Joe's man fort complete with bar and walk in humi complete with Hostess:tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Shilah: Great set-up!!! The only thing I would worry about is storing all your lighters with your cigars. Some one posted about a friend's lighter leaking out and spilling fluid all over his cigars!!! I moved mine out of the humi just in case. Enjoy!!!:2


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

longknocker said:


> Shilah: Great set-up!!! The only thing I would worry about is storing all your lighters with your cigars. Some one posted about a friend's lighter leaking out and spilling fluid all over his cigars!!! I moved mine out of the humi just in case. Enjoy!!!:2


That's good advice. Fortunately they're all butane. I don't have any zippos, I hate those smelly bastards.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

:tuSo that's what's at the bottom of the slope.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

shilala said:


> He tried to force yerba mate on me but I was too smart for that. (And it sucked out loud. That helped.)


Lemme guess, you made it in that Bunn?

:hn:hn


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Ah Scooter are those thermoelectric coolers?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

MithShrike said:


> Ah Scooter are those thermoelectric coolers?


No they aren't, they're compressor driven with an evaporator in the back.
There's a condensate drain pan in the back that catches any water.
I plugged it so that it can be resorbed. 
Now that they've run for awhile there's no condensate at all.
I do have to take care that the gars don't get pushed way back into the evaporator or they may get wet at some point.
Since I'm the only one in there, it shouldn't be hard to keep the gars under control.


----------

